
The Killer Twitter App Hasn’t Been Built Yet - johns
http://john-sheehan.com/blog/the-killer-twitter-app-hasnt-been-built-yet/
======
jasonlbaptiste
This is a great start, but I don't want this for JUST twitter. Twitter is ONE
source of "information" I get. I have a feedreader, imap email, facebook
notifications, financial info,twitter replies/messages, and probably even
more. I just want it all pushed to me, with "iphone push notifications" for
the important things: email, dms, @ replies, certain words I designate,etc. Do
you have any idea the amount of time you'll save me or someone else who is
consuming tons of info? With all this talk of "push/real time,etc.", I'm still
doing a shitload of "pulling", which is complete bullshit. And YES, I will pay
you for the app. My credit card sits in my wallet everyday waiting to be taken
out for this exact purpose.

~~~
whalesalad
I think what you are describing is the intention of gnip -
<http://www.gnip.com/>

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yes gnip rocks, but it seems they provide the business service for companies
to provide this. I want an app as a consumer. Gnip could build this.

------
maryrosecook
This is an amalgamation of lots of different Twitter apps. More importantly,
it's an amalgamation of _this guy's favourite_ Twitter apps. It's his killer
app. However, many other people will want a different set of apps in their
killer app.

What this guy is really saying is, "Build me a custom version of this thing."
Sounds like enterprise software.

Some progress may me made by rolling up some of the popular/complementary apps
and, thus, satisfy a large enough group of users.

------
quizbiz
My killer twitter app idea: Search twitter for genuine requests "I need" "I
want" and match with service providers. If someone tweets "I need a new car",
a highest bidder, (perhaps carmax.com in this case) will have a reply sent
automatically with a link to a landing page automatically customized to
welcome that twitter user/potential buyer.

This is so obvious to me, but I'm no engineer. I would love to partner with an
engineer to make this a reality.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Everything seems like an obviously good programming idea to a non-programmer.

Programming is like magic. You should learn some.

~~~
quizbiz
I'm having trouble getting started with Rails and Ruby but I am tinkering with
php/javascript. edit: I found <http://tryruby.hobix.com/> !

------
sh1mmer
I'd thought about building this but threw it out when I figured I couldn't get
my various devices to talk through it to Twitter. Computer, sure that's easy:
fix your host to api.twitter.com, but fixing all the iPhone apps to point to
this service instead of api.twitter.com? Not likely.

Unless you harnessed the existing applications then it wouldn't be useful.

------
buugs
>No more multi-device API limitations getting in your way.

I'm guessing api limitations are exactly why it doesn't exist

~~~
johns
But if you only have one central service hitting the Twitter API your account
can max out the API limit but still update multiple devices.

~~~
qeorge
To some extent solving a similar (albeit much larger) problem was what made
Summize valuable, no?

------
rokhayakebe
Is this GNIP.com

------
plaggypig
Google Wave?

~~~
johns
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I recall Wave was presented as a way to
collaborate with people you knew to some extent. I follow a lot of people on
Twitter that don't know I exist. Same concept (real-time distribution) though.
Maybe Twitter is just the biggest Wave.

------
zackattack
Spec out what you want, and how much you will pay for it, and I will build
this for you.

~~~
johns
$10/month. Negotiable. :)

~~~
garply
As a subscription fee?

~~~
johns
Yeah I would pay for a subscription to a service like the one I described.

